

Opinions of a middle-end programmer - gorman
http://ratafia.info/post/8249333642/opinions-of-a-middle-end-programmer

======
hello_moto
Programming is like religion: there are a few beliefs and people tend to
choose.

Here are some of the beliefs: the hackers, the pragmatics, the engineers, the
scrappers, the academics, the oops, the functionals.

They are all pursuing different ways to achieve the solution in their
respective space. What matters for you is to pick one (or two) belief that you
like the most as of today.

~~~
bbq
Or, just do what you want and don't try to fit some label for which thousands
of people have thousands of different definitions.

~~~
mtogo
In other words: Programming, motherfucker.

------
jacques_chester
Who or what is a "middle-end" programmer?

~~~
46Bit
Not brilliant, but not rubbish. Pretty standard phrase, at least here in the
UK.

~~~
robtoo
I'm a Brit and have never heard "middle-end" used like that. "Middling", yes.
"Middle-end", no.

And to answer the grand-parent:

 _building infrastructure that will help other parts of the project -- part of
why I call myself a ‘middle-end programmer’._

It seems that the author is using "middle-end" in a manner analagous to the
more common "front-end" and "back-end".

Exactly what this involves is not entirely clear, but building frameworks,
perhaps.

~~~
thwarted
_building infrastructure that will help other parts of the project --part of
why I call myself a ‘middle-end programmer’._

Brooks called that role the toolsmith.

------
ZoFreX
I quite liked these guidelines for documenting code:

1\. explain the motivation 2\. give at least one example of usage 3\. explain
implementation choices

(Not saying this is the best way - there are lots of different guidelines for
documenting code that I like!)

